# Wild Hog Lomo/Coppa



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2021)

I've had these coppa/lomo in the freezer since mid December so plenty long enough to kill any Trich. if the hog had any. Since I was doing breasola, I figured I might as well pull these out as well...

I forgot to take step by step pics. like I did with the beef breasola, but it was the same process, just different seasoning. I used Calabrian pepper on these.

Here they are wrapped, in netting ready for the chamber...







In the chamber...in the back there behind the Culatello and the Fiocco...


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2021)

These cuts of meat were not quite all the way to the base of the head, and are cut back to the 7th rib, so they are half coppa and half lomo. Should be good either way...


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 15, 2021)

Looks good, and looks like it's almost time for a bigger chamber


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2021)

Yeah..no kidding!


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 15, 2021)

Nice piece of work, gonna be some great snackin' down there, Like! RAY


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 15, 2021)

Looks like you'll have some tasty stuff there


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Nice piece of work, gonna be some great snackin' down there, Like! RAY


Thanks Ray! Really looking forward to tasting this one...that wild hog has a strong porky aroma, no off smell at all...the curing and drying should transform it into something special!



smokerjim said:


> Looks like you'll have some tasty stuff there



Thanks Jim! It smelled awesome when I took it out of the vac bag! These are fairly small dia. so should dry pretty fast....4-5 weeks I'm thinking....


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 15, 2021)

What is the required temps for this chamber?


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2021)

53-59*F, 80-85%RH....


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 15, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> 53-59*F, 80-85%RH....



Thank you.. had my eye on a cooler with a glass door for something like this.. I definitely have to do a lot of homework before I get to your level though!


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 15, 2021)

IDS, Looks good and all the goodies in the chamber look awesome also!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Thank you.. had my eye on a cooler with a glass door for something like this.. I definitely have to do a lot of homework before I get to your level though!


Glass doors are not recommended....sunlight can cause the fat to go rancid. You want a dark environment to dry cure meats.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> IDS, Looks good and all the goodies in the chamber look awesome also!


Thanks Crazy!


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 15, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Glass doors are not recommended....sunlight can cause the fat to go rancid. You want a dark environment to dry cure meats.


Excellent advice


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 15, 2021)

Love these threads and updates !


----------



## motocrash (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Winterrider (Apr 15, 2021)

That stuff is all "mind boggling" to me, but certainly enjoy reading and looking at all the things you guys come up with. It is interesting.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2021)

SCBBQ said:


> Love these threads and updates !


Thanks SCBBQ! Post up your new chamber once you get it lined out!



motocrash said:


> View attachment 492792



LOL! Thanks Moto!



Winterrider said:


> That stuff is all "mind boggling" to me, but certainly enjoy reading and looking at all the things you guys come up with. It is interesting.


Thanks Winterrider.....no voodoo involved, just education. Whole muscles are easier to cure. Salami making is where the art is at....I had no idea the level of understanding required to make good salami. The more I learn, the more I realize I do not know. The key is that I know how to make a safe product, everything else I learn just helps me to make it better.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 15, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Excellent advice


But you can always mask the glass with a covering so no light gets in.  2 Guys and Cooler on youtube appear to use aluminum foil to block out the light.


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 15, 2021)

I guess my thought for the cooler was so I could see inside without opening the door and ruining the environment.. looks like that's not a good idea.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 15, 2021)

Love watching everything you do! But could you make a picture book with explanations of each and how to pronounce some of them for me please?  Keep up the great work!

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> I guess my thought for the cooler was so I could see inside without opening the door and ruining the environment.. looks like that's not a good idea.


You need to open the door every day for air exchange anyway.....


----------



## indaswamp (May 9, 2021)

The Calabrian wild hog coppa/lomo finished drying today. Took it down to 35% weight loss. They dried fast because of the small diameter. I have them vac packed to equalize in the fridge.

Pulled from the chamber...great mold growth!






Collagen sheet removed, slight mold growth under casing but no bad mold.





The slice...





I scrubbed the mold with a brush and vinegar, then rinsed with water and soaked with red wine. Left them on the counter covered with a towel for a couple hours to dry while I went to Mom's (Mother's day dinner). Then I vac packed the salumi when I got home.






This will be a very unique addition to my charcuterie board!


----------

